#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Autodesk - Autocad: Μετατροπή από DWG σε PLT

## melita

Καλησπέρα σας! Έχω κάτι σχέδια να τα εκτυπώσω αλλά μ είπαν ότι τα θέλουν τροποποιημένα σε plt. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν έχω ιδέα πως μετατρέπονται και χρειάζομαι άμεσα την βοήθεια σας διότι τα παραδίδω αύριο. Παρόλο που έψαξα στο ιντερνετ δεν βρήκα κάτι χρήσιμο.. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ* θα βρεις αυτό που ζητάς.

----------

melita

----------


## melita

Χίλια ευχαριστώ!! Το έκανα αλλά δν μ ανοίγει στο autocad. Αυτό είναι λογικό? Ή κάτι έκανα εγώ λάθος τελικά?

----------

